

Smart Bedding – Never Make Your Bed Again - hajrice
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/marshallhaas/smart-bedding-never-make-your-bed-again

======
rdouble
In Europe and Japan nobody uses a top sheet in the first place.

~~~
ianterrell
I dated a German woman for a while. Took just a few nights at her place to
convince me the top sheet is worthless and I was doing it wrong my whole life.

~~~
rdouble
The other thing Germany gets right with bedding is a smaller duvet for each
person on the bed, instead of sleep-fighting over one bigger duvet.

------
xauronx
I have a problem with people who say things like: "Never make your bed again",
and then at some point say "Then when you make your bed, it's just...". You're
still making your bed, just perhaps removing one step. I wish them the best of
luck, and hopefully at the very least they get some nicer sheets onto peoples
beds.

------
rblatz
I like my sheets tucked in, and half the time I don't use my duvet, it's just
too hot. And I would still have to make my bed, pulling the top sheet and the
duvet up takes like 5 extra seconds. I agree that bedding could use
improvements, but I think it will take more than attaching the top sheet to
the duvet to fix it.

------
voyou
A $10,000 Kickstarter for a problem that could be solved by just not using an
unnecessary extra sheet in the first place! The blurb claims that washing a
top sheet is easier than washing a duvet cover, which it isn't (I have
alternated over the past ten years between using a duvet and duvet cover, and
a top sheet and blanket, so I have extensive comparative experience of the
comparative laundry difficulties of the two); and that the two layers give you
extra options depending on the temperature, which this system prevents by
attaching the top sheet to the duvet cover.

Also, it appears to use those crappy plastic clasps that lose their shape
after two washes.

~~~
ollysb
Yes, I came here to check and see if it was some kind of satire. Being from
the UK I'be never heard of a top sheet and couldn't imagine what benefit it
would give you. Also, would it not get crumpled up in the night as you move
around?

------
Nate75Sanders
I use a top sheet and I've never had any serious problems with it running away
from the blankets on top. Additionally, I don't tuck it in.

I find using a top sheet _vastly_ superior to not using one, as it's far
easier to wash sheets than it is to wash bulkier blankets -- they fit in the
washer and dryer better. Whatever is touching you directly should be washed
frequently and it's much easier if that's just a sheet.

~~~
vidarh
The typical alternative to a blanket + top sheet is not just a blanket, but a
duvet with a duvet cover, that is just as washable and not much different from
"just a sheet". And the bonus is you don't need to do anything to prevent it
from bunching.

------
yesimahuman
The solution for me is to not use a top sheet at all. Is there something wrong
with that? Honest question.

~~~
R_Edward
Depends: the sheets (whether fitted and flat, or two flat with one tucked
under all four corners and one lying above) are there to provide an easily-
washable envelope within which to couch your body while sleeping. While we
sleep--and occasionally, when we use the bed for something other than sleep--
we produce a certain amount of refuse: sweat, sloughed-off skin, hair, drool,
etc. The sheet envelope can be pulled off and tossed into the laundry to
remove that stuff--and its associated visual and olfactory attributes--from
the sleeping environment.

It's troublesome to haul the mattress out in the yard and hose it down, and
even harder to stuff it into the dryer afterward; and some bed coverings
(heirloom quilts, down comforters, etc.) cannot be readily laundered. As long
as you have _something_ washable between yourself and those elements of the
bedstack, you're probably fine.

On the other hand, if you're romantically inclined, and the person with whom
you would like to recline romantically is turned off by how your bed is
stacked, well then, yes, you're doing it wrong.

------
nhebb
I liked tucked in top sheets. My idea for this (which, of course, I never
implemented), was to make a top sheet with a pocket at the end that slipped
over the mattress - no more pulled up top sheet in the middle of the night.

------
bifrost
It seems like a neat idea, but I like tucking the top sheet in :)

Maybe if they had a way to tie the top sheet to the fitted sheet?

~~~
solarmist
Yup, there's two different camps, loose top sheet or tucked in. They should
have two different designs.

~~~
muuck
There is a third camp, never heard of a top sheet until now. I belong in this
camp and am wondering what I've missed all these years.

~~~
solarmist
The top sheet keeps your blankets and comforters clean; its much easier to
wash a sheet than a blanket.

If you buy a bedding set they usually come with two pillow cases (for queen
and king sized beds or one for smaller) and a loose and fitted sheet.

------
fnordfnordfnord
That's not smart bedding. It's just being a clever human.

------
baggachipz
Joseph Ducreux over the bed. I wonder if that guy's single?

------
smiddereens
Top sheet?

~~~
R_Edward
AKA flat sheet, which is really a more descriptive term, as it usually does
not go on the top of the bedding stack.

I don't see how tacking the flat sheet to the duvet cover helps--yes, it keeps
the sheet from getting wadded at the foot of the bed, but you lose the ability
to throw off the duvet and keep the flat sheet over you in the middle of the
night. I guess I could unsnap the two pieces, but that takes somewhat more
consciousness and cognitive skill than I generally possess while sleeping. In
order to do it, I'd have to rise further out of slumber, which would be a
less-desirable outcome than having to pull up a sheet in the morning.

Maybe people who thrash about so violently that they wad the flat sheet into a
ball at the foot of the bed are so light-sleeping that they'd hardly notice
the slumber-level change necessary to affect the coverage shift.

On the other hand, I'm really digging the idea of a flat sheet with a pocket,
to keep it well-tucked while deployed. Kickstarter me _that_ and I might
invest.

